# Found a Black Lab



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

We had a female black lab show up at our house in South Weber on Wednesday, June 25th. She looks like she may have had a litter not too long ago. My wife gave her a bowl of water and some food, and the dog has been laying in the shade all day. She seems a little sore and stiff but very friendly. If anybody knows who may have lost this dog, please PM me.


----------



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

Owner found and dog returned.


----------

